# Paphs, Phrags and other surprise orchid buds



## Michael Bonda (May 31, 2021)

These unexpected surprises are some of many reasons I enjoy growing-caring for-individual watering-buying and sharing orchid “stuff” with other enthusiasts. Thankfully there is a site like Slippertalk.com to share these photos with:

surprise buds at this time of year -some noticed today on a holiday filled with watering......

Paph. purpuratum first time in bud:



Paph. Carolyn Butcher first time In bud:



Paph. Shirley Amundson In bud again just after blooming:




Phrag. Cardinale continuing in spike since 4/2020:



Paph Rolfei first time blooming bud getting larger:



Paph. thaianum First time blooming nearly open:



Phrag. Professor Bream with A surprise bud that just opened from a spike that finished months ago:




Paph. Majic Lantern bud nearly open:





Phrag. Schroderae still in bloom (my very favorite all time plant ):


Encyclia tampenesis in wooden basket originally collected 15 years ago from an Oak tree on my property in Florida in full bloom: ok


----------



## Michael Bonda (May 31, 2021)

More:
Paph stonei bud present for 2 months very slowly developing:



Paph. Lady Roth x gigant. third flower nearly open:



Phrag. QF Leina’ala 2 plants each with spikes:



Paph. roth x Chiu Hua Dancer in spike - can’t wait to see what it looks like!


----------



## Michael Bonda (May 31, 2021)

And I guess my spicenanum species in bloom pic showed up as an attachment too


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (May 31, 2021)

Incredible growing.


----------



## abax (May 31, 2021)

Good job, sir! Very nice set-up you have there.


----------



## KateL (Jun 1, 2021)

Very nice! And I agree that it fun to share with fellow-slipper fans. There is just something about these plants that is hard to fully appreciate unless you’ve actually watched them unfold. Thank you, Michael, for taking the time to share them with us.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jun 1, 2021)

Phragmipedium Schroderae is awesome, so are all the other pics.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2021)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## musa (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks a lot! I'm glad you enjoy sharing your treasures!!! It compensates the cancelled orchid shows...


----------



## musa (Jun 3, 2021)

Love the Lady Roth x gigantifolium


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 21, 2021)

I might have missed but has Rolfei bloomed already? 
That thaianum ready to pop open is too cute!!
What LED product and how many per shelf are you using?


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jul 21, 2021)

Rolfei did bloom - not very dark:



thnum opened and still in bloom:



I keep outdoors year round in Florida and only bring in under LED lights when in bloom. I have LED that produce 5000K natural light, 2 strips per shelf


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 22, 2021)

Wow, so many cool plants. You're thianum is a very nice one, and it is great to see E. tampensis in flower too. I miss seeing (and smelling) those guys. Best of luck on all those buds continuing on.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 22, 2021)

I’d be happy with that! 
I had four Rolfei, two bought as a mature plants and two small seedlings. Two small seedlings grew big fast into multiple-growths plants. Never bloomed. I got rid of them all but one.


----------



## richgarrison (Jul 22, 2021)

@Happypaphy7 ditto to those rolfei not flowering comments... I'd be happy with Michaels ... maybe it'd open a little more on next flowering...

Can't wait to see that roth x Ching Hua Dancer...


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jul 24, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> @Happypaphy7 ditto to those rolfei not flowering comments... I'd be happy with Michaels ... maybe it'd open a little more on next flowering...
> 
> Can't wait to see that roth x Ching Hua Dancer...


Roth x Chui Hua Dancer was very disappointing!


----------



## richgarrison (Jul 24, 2021)

well interesting... my first bloom hung sheng eagle (roth on gigant.) had 3 buds where the first 2 were mangled (first looked peloric, second had a split dorsal) but the third (last) opened very nicely... 

if you get a better result on subsequent buds please post updates (?)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2021)

That Rolfei is nice, they are notoriously difficult to bloom. Thanks for sharing.


----------

